# ALERT for Photobucket issues- new policy



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I just found out that Photobucket has revised their policy to prohibit linking or imbedding pics on forums and other venues unless you pay a yearly fee for the privilege.   You can check their policy update on their website for the changes.

I recommend using another photo hosting website to upload your pics so that you can still post photos. Unfortunately, this new policy will also affect previously linked or imbedded pics in all threads.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Testing.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks like if you right click on the image you can "copy image address".
Not the way you used to have to do it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think it is a slow roll out on catching up the different users. My pics are still working for now.

The PB website says image linking or 3rd party image hosting is not permitted unless you subscribe to a certain level of paid plan.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Deeda said:


> I think it is a slow roll out on catching up the different users. My pics are still working for now.
> 
> The PB website says image linking or 3rd party image hosting is not permitted unless you subscribe to a certain level of paid plan.


Time to get that off the laptop then. 
The amount of issues signing in and the amount of time it takes to get a pic uploaded lately has made it practically unusable for me anyway.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree. I got off photobucket some time ago, it's way to slow and now they want to charge for some of their services ha! I guess someone over there wants to commit business suicide.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just an update for me, PB emailed and said to upgrade to be able to use 3rd party image hosting and I checked some topics I posted pics in and sure enough I got the dreaded broken pic icon!!! I've downloaded some of my PB albums to my laptop to be able to replace forum pics.

Just a heads up that C-F is allowing pic attachments now and it can be accessed through the Full Editor option only. I am unsure if members are able to replace their broken pics though so let us know if this option is available to you or not.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

> Just a heads up that C-F is allowing pic attachments now and it can be accessed through the Full Editor option only.


You say this, but I'm not seeing it, and I'm in the full editor right now.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Click Post Reply or Full Editor and scroll down to the box below the Submit button. There should be a blue box for Options, Upload Attachment and possibly Create Poll.
Click Upload Attachment > Filename: click Browse to select a pic from your device and click Open, this will place the pic next to the Browse button.
Click Add the file and Place inline where you want it in your post and click Preview to see if it is correct. Click Submit to post your reply.

If this doesn't work, let us know. I wish there was a Radio button above the comment box for this method but maybe the admin can add it if it's possible with the forum layout.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Not there. Poll creation only shows up in New Post screen, and still no option for attachments.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Tried clearing the cache, didn't help.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm surprised my pic is still showing. I got the email as well.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Not there. Poll creation only shows up in New Post screen, and still no option for attachments.


Thanks, I'll send a request to the Admin to see why it's not working. I'm hoping the new feature wasn't only given to the Mod team. :?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

OK, the Admins turned the Upload Attachment on for the members, sorry about that! I don't know what they were thinking. :-?

Now for the not so good news, the Admins will NOT allow members to edit their old posts to fix the pics due to concerns about editing more than just their pics. This is what they posted

_"I meant to say that members can reach out to us admins and mods if you would like to help with this (if not, just send it our way) with the reported affected threads along with their images they would like us replace the broken ones with."_

We still need to work out the details on how to do this so please bear with us.

Also note the following possible fix for Chrome users:

_Otherwise, for Chrome users we came across an extension that will enable you to see the broken images hosted from PB. A temp fix for now (who knows how long it'll hold up) but here it is - https://chrome.google.com/webstore/deta ... edg?hl=enm <- click on that link and do the following:

Click the link and choose to add the extension to Chrome. Then, you want to go to the Extensions main page. It's located in the top right corner menu button, the one that is 3 dots. Or, you can try this link: chrome://extensions/

Find the one you just added (it's icon is the shape of a puzzle peice) and check the box that says "Allow Access to File URLs"

Clear cookies in cache, load up a page with a photobucket link, and see if takes effect._


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Deeda!

I've never quite been able to figure out what the admins on this site were thinking, but generally everything works well, so I don't want to ask too many questions!


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Test photo... Any idea what I'm doing wrong? I tried to upload a pic according to the directions above cuz my photobucket acct wont let me post anymore...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

beachtan, I can see your pic but I have the feeling I am one of only a few that can. I have a service ticket in with the Admins to find out what the issue is with members being able to view their pics. You can either wait out the issue or use another photo hosting site to post pics.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

ok sure - i'll wait. instead of a photo, on my end it says in red "You do not have the required permissions to view the files attached to this post"


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, that is the same message other members and at least one moderator are getting.

You may want to check the Site Feedback and Issues section, then Announcements at the top of the forums as the Admins created a post there also. I think that the more people that complain, the sooner the issue will get fixed!


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Today my photo appears on my end too!!  
Yay!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

It's working for me too, I posted a picture on "Lake Malawi" of one of my male buccochromis.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Testing


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks great BlueSunshine!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I can see Bluesunshin and beachtans pics.


----------

